# invalid module format error, and wrong kernel version

## athena810

So im in a hotel room using hotel wifi. I configured wpa_supplicant.conf for it but it doesn't help. I deleted my boot partitin by accident but tried to remake it. i need connection to emerge grub, however my modules don't work. it says that i have an invalid mdule format. my kernel is 3.3.8 but it says that my kernel is 3.2.12. wth is wrong?

when i ./autrun.sh, it gets info from 3.2.12-gent, idk why. it shuld be 3.3.8-gentoo. how do i change this?

when i modprobe r8101, i get a 

couldnt load /lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/modules.dep: No such file or directory. it should be loading it frm /lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/modules.dep. 3.2.12-gentoo does not exist. WTF???

uname -r returns 3.2.12-gentoo....WTF??? it was always 3.3.8-gentoo. What do i do now?

----------

## Hu

Where did you get autrun.sh?  What does it do?  You should contact its author to understand why it picked the wrong kernel version, but my guess is that it picked your running kernel version.

----------

## athena810

./autorun.sh just automatically updates the kernel driver so i dont need to do the whole make clean, make install thing (that doesnt work either). i blackilsted r8169 but thats the one its trying to use to connect to the internet which doesn't help me if there is no r8169. I just make && make modules_install and its been running so i think it might rebuild it back t 3.3.8-gentoo. I don't even know how this could happen.

----------

## Jaglover

Not sure what is happening there. I assume you did not install 3.3.8 properly, rebooted to old kernel and removed old sources? Then you are pretty screwed without network. Unless you still have old sources, then you could use old sources to get the wireless up.

----------

## John R. Graham

Well, if you want to troubleshoot, the first thing would be to see what you've got. What kernel source directories do you have in /usr/src?

Also, why would you need a network connection to re-emerge grub? Did you erase your distfiles directory too?

- John

----------

## BillWho

 *athena810 wrote:*   

> ./autorun.sh just automatically updates the kernel driver so i dont need to do the whole make clean, make install thing (that doesnt work either). i blackilsted r8169 but thats the one its trying to use to connect to the internet which doesn't help me if there is no r8169. I just make && make modules_install and its been running so i think it might rebuild it back t 3.3.8-gentoo. I don't even know how this could happen.

 

If that was the last kernel you compiled why not just copy bzImage to  /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo   :Confused: 

----------

